# Ticket Cost Distribution on VIA



## Anderson (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm doing qual runs on the Corridor for Premiere status today and tomorrow (I'm up to six legs at the moment and through the $2000 line, so I'll probably just pop out to Ottawa and back). That'll have me set to earn 3 points per CAD spent on VIA (4.5 on a full fare run on the Corridor)...which brings up an odd question:

On the LD trains, space is sold on a per-person basis (generally split evenly between the traveling parties, unlike Amtrak where the room charges all accrue to whomever is #1 on the reservation), and if you occupy a double-occupancy space as a single you'll get hit with an effective surcharge. Does anyone know if there's a way to manage to get the surcharge hit to Person A's account and then to add Person B to the room (_a la_ Amtrak's open tickets) for the balance? Doing so has the potential to be highly valuable next year (to the tune of _thousands_ of points on a one-way on the Canadian, which in VIA's case means _hundreds _of dollars...I generally estimate a VIA point to be worth $.10-.15), so I'm wondering if this can be managed.


----------

